# PEPPERMINT OIL (BEFORE AND AFTER)



## Deleted member 5969 (Mar 26, 2021)

I was using castor oil by itself for a while, but I recently started using peppermint oil + castor oil. That’s what did wonders. If my eyebrows fill in, I will go from a high set browridge, to a low set one.
Before:



After:


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Mar 26, 2021)

@Blue


----------



## Selinity (Mar 26, 2021)

*inb4: ThE lIgHtInG iS dIfFeReNt

Good results.*


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Mar 26, 2021)

Selinity said:


> *inb4: ThE lIgHtInG iS dIfFeReNt
> 
> Good results.*


Thank you


----------



## StrangerDanger (Mar 26, 2021)

how will your browridge change position lol


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Mar 26, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> how will your browridge change position lol


It doesnt but the hairgrowth makes it look lower


----------



## Julian (Mar 26, 2021)

nice man, in what time period was this done?


----------



## Melo95 (Mar 26, 2021)

Very nice and objective way to take pictures and measure results, especially with the high quality of the first one! Good job op!


----------



## .👽. (Mar 26, 2021)

How long did u use it? And what kind of peppermint oil? How many percent

But how did you change the tilt to negative hmm


----------



## Melo95 (Mar 26, 2021)

werty1457 said:


> If my eyebrows fill in, I will go from a high set browridge, to a low set one.


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Mar 26, 2021)

Melo95 said:


> Very nice and objective way to take pictures and measure results, especially with the high quality of the first one! Good job op!





Melo95 said:


> View attachment 1061541


Show ignored content


----------



## Scarfaced (Mar 26, 2021)

good results buddy boyo


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Mar 26, 2021)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> How long did u use it? And what kind of peppermint oil? How many percent
> 
> But how did you change the tilt to negative hmm


About 1 and a half months with the peppermint oil. Just 100% peppermint oil.
I dont know i eyed it but the studies Used 3%

Elab? i didnt plucky my eyebrows i merely lathered the oil on them


----------



## Melo95 (Mar 26, 2021)

werty1457 said:


> Show ignored content


you mad nigga? trust me I've seen guys with naturally thick eyebrows (more than yours) but THEY STILL LOOK HIGH SET AND ALWAYS WILL


----------



## Scarfaced (Mar 26, 2021)

whats the ratio should I take peppermint and castor oil if i use both


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Mar 26, 2021)

Julian said:


> nice man, in what time period was this done?


About 1 and a half months with peppermint oil but i used castor for a while before tho


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Mar 26, 2021)

Scarfaced said:


> whats the ratio should I take peppermint and castor oil if i use both


The study used 3% but you can get away with 5% i believe
If its too strong it does burn very badly.


----------



## Scarfaced (Mar 26, 2021)

ty , i will try it


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Mar 26, 2021)

werty1457 said:


> The study used 3% but you can get away with 5% i believe
> If its too strong it does burn very badly.





Scarfaced said:


> whats the ratio should I take peppermint and castor oil if i use both


3% pppr mint in castor oil


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Mar 26, 2021)

Scarfaced said:


> ty , i will try it


Its very legit studies back it up


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Mar 26, 2021)

Melo95 said:


> Very nice and objective way to take pictures and measure results, especially with the high quality of the first one! Good job op!





Melo95 said:


> you mad nigga? trust me I've seen guys with naturally thick eyebrows (more than yours) but THEY STILL LOOK HIGH SET AND ALWAYS WILL


You see people like this rot and demoralize others to make themselves feel good
Repent Sir you will face Hellfire for your attitude unless you repent
God Bless


----------



## Scarfaced (Mar 26, 2021)

werty1457 said:


> You see people like this rot and demoralize others to make themselves feel good
> Repent Sir you will face Hellfire for your attitude unless you repent
> God Bless


ur right brah , niggas will hate no matter what here jfl


----------



## Deleted member 6695 (Mar 26, 2021)

Welcome back chad I missed you alot


----------



## eduardkoopman (Mar 26, 2021)

#metoo.
Peppermint oil did alot of positive for muh eyebrows volume. 
Castor oil is cope, compared to diluted peppermint oil


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Mar 26, 2021)

Scarfaced said:


> ur right brah , niggas will hate no matter what here jfl


Brother please do no swear


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Mar 26, 2021)

Dice🧸 said:


> Welcome back chad I missed you alot


Thx bro
God calls all men everywhere to repent


----------



## Scarfaced (Mar 26, 2021)

werty1457 said:


> Brother please do no swear


sorry brother


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Mar 26, 2021)

Scarfaced said:


> sorry brother


I already forgive you brother
The Bible says we must be born again to see Heaven, repent


----------



## Deleted member 6695 (Mar 26, 2021)

werty1457 said:


> Thx bro
> God calls all men everywhere to repent


My faith has been getting better and better


----------



## RoBobaFett999 (Mar 26, 2021)

Excellent results


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Mar 26, 2021)

Dice🧸 said:


> My faith has been getting better and better


Amen so is mine I repented of my backsliding
Now I am preaching the Gospel to my ex fwb 
Sadly she is a brainwashed liberal


----------



## Deleted member 6695 (Mar 26, 2021)

werty1457 said:


> Amen so is mine I repented of my backsliding
> Now I am preaching the Gospel to my ex fwb
> Sadly she is a brainwashed liberal


Chad keep going


----------



## TITUS (Mar 26, 2021)

Im connecting my brows to my temples, got to be sparse with the peppermint.


----------



## Blue (Mar 27, 2021)

werty1457 said:


> @Blue


Great results boyo, will definitely try it out!


----------



## workiskey (Mar 27, 2021)

Did you plucked your eyebrows before ?


----------



## lurkingTard (Mar 27, 2021)

Did you see any difference in upper eyelid hooding after adding peppermint oil to your routine? Some people think it burns upper eyelid fat.


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Mar 27, 2021)

workiskey said:


> Did you plucked your eyebrows before ?


No


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Mar 27, 2021)

lurkingTard said:


> Did you see any difference in upper eyelid hooding after adding peppermint oil to your routine? Some people think it burns upper eyelid fat.


No


----------



## FatBunnyBaby (Mar 27, 2021)

can you tell me the brand? because i found one and it says 99% not 100% lol


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Mar 27, 2021)

FatBunnyBaby said:


> can you tell me the brand? because i found one and it says 99% not 100% lol




THIS WAS WAY TOO MUCH THO BUY 1OZ 
LIKE I DUNNO WHAT TO DO WITH ALL OF IT


----------



## FatBunnyBaby (Mar 27, 2021)

werty1457 said:


> THIS WAS WAY TOO MUCH THO BUY 1OZ
> LIKE I DUNNO WHAT TO DO WITH ALL OF IT



i cant see anything lol, it was a image?


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Mar 27, 2021)

FatBunnyBaby said:


> i cant see anything lol, it was a image?


Click on it


----------



## FatBunnyBaby (Mar 27, 2021)

werty1457 said:


> Click on it


thanks man, have a good one


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Mar 27, 2021)

FatBunnyBaby said:


> thanks man, have a good one


u 2 God Bless


----------



## lurkingTard (Mar 28, 2021)

One more thing bro, what kind of hooding did/do you have? Fully hooded, or slight UEE or noticeable UEE? And you also did the 3% and not the 5%, right?


----------



## Ryan (Mar 28, 2021)

werty1457 said:


> I was using castor oil by itself for a while, but I recently started using peppermint oil + castor oil. That’s what did wonders. If my eyebrows fill in, I will go from a high set browridge, to a low set one.
> Before:
> View attachment 1061522
> 
> ...


Go results bro


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Mar 28, 2021)

lurkingTard said:


> One more thing bro, what kind of hooding did/do you have? Fully hooded, or slight UEE or noticeable UEE? And you also did the 3% and not the 5%, right?


Anywhere from 3-5%
Slight UEE


----------



## lurkingTard (Mar 29, 2021)

werty1457 said:


> Anywhere from 3-5%
> Slight UEE


Yes. But you personally used the 3% one right?


----------



## Kilimanjaro (Mar 31, 2021)

Did you apply it every day? And for how much time? Really good results though thank you for this thread


----------



## randomvanish (Mar 31, 2021)

Kilimanjaro said:


> Did you apply it every day? And for how much time? Really good results though thank you for this thread


name of the girl on your avi ?


----------



## Kilimanjaro (Mar 31, 2021)

randomvanish said:


> name of the girl on your avi ?


@eve.grossss on insta fucking perfect


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Mar 31, 2021)

Kilimanjaro said:


> Did you apply it every day? And for how much time? Really good results though thank you for this thread


Yes and i just leave it on until it dries, the peppermint oil will dry quicker than the castor


----------



## lurkingTard (Apr 1, 2021)

Bro you what did you personally use, 3 or 5 percent. Please reply.


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Apr 1, 2021)

lurkingTard said:


> Bro you what did you personally use, 3 or 5 percent. Please reply.


Go for 5% 
If if burns go lower


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Apr 1, 2021)

not an accurate comparison, two totally different conditions and in the second one you dyed them


----------



## Deleted member 2968 (Apr 1, 2021)

Great result,i will use it on my already thick eyebrows so i can make illusion of lower set eyebrows


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Apr 1, 2021)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> not an accurate comparison, two totally different conditions and in the second one you dyed them


Never dyed them so thats a lie


----------



## Deleted member 11370 (Apr 3, 2021)

am using oral castor oil, it's fine for me.

better absorb.


----------



## CokoMleko (Apr 3, 2021)

Can someone give me a link to aliexpress peppermint oil


----------



## Yuya Moggershima (Apr 3, 2021)

How do you control the concentration to 3%?


----------



## altfute (Apr 3, 2021)

"BUYING LAMP" before and after


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Apr 3, 2021)

Yuya Moggershima said:


> How do you control the concentration to 3%?


Measure it


----------



## Yuya Moggershima (Apr 4, 2021)

werty1457 said:


> Measure it


Does the package contain something to help you measure it


----------



## beastmax (Apr 4, 2021)

Dnr


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Apr 4, 2021)

Yuya Moggershima said:


> Does the package contain something to help you measure it


No


----------



## lurkingTard (Apr 4, 2021)

werty1457 said:


> Go for 5%
> If if burns go lower


Bro why don't answer it. What concentration did YOU personally use. 3 or 5?


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Apr 4, 2021)

lurkingTard said:


> Bro why don't answer it. What concentration did YOU personally use. 3 or 5?


i eyeballed it idk
The study used 3 percent
If u use too much ur eyeballs will burn trust me


----------



## Linoob (Apr 5, 2021)

werty1457 said:


> I was using castor oil by itself for a while, but I recently started using peppermint oil + castor oil. That’s what did wonders. If my eyebrows fill in, I will go from a high set browridge, to a low set one.
> Before:
> View attachment 1061522
> 
> ...


it astounds me the sheer shit quality of photos I see posted on this forum


----------



## Deleted member 12669 (Apr 8, 2021)

ok


----------



## FatBunnyBaby (Apr 16, 2021)

werty1457 said:


> u 2 God Bless


bro i just got my peppermint oil and castor oil, how should i dilut them and how to apply?


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 16, 2021)

werty1457 said:


> I was using castor oil by itself for a while, but I recently started using peppermint oil + castor oil. That’s what did wonders. If my eyebrows fill in, I will go from a high set browridge, to a low set one.
> Before:
> View attachment 1061522
> 
> ...


Very good eyebrow ascension, you just need them to be thicker/denser, lower, longer and straighter. But commendable progess OP, mirin tbh. @werty1457


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Apr 16, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> Very good eyebrow ascension, yojust need to be thicker, lower and straighter. But commendable progess OP, mirin tbh. @werty1457


I am still applying I need to buy more castor oil


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Apr 16, 2021)

FatBunnyBaby said:


> bro i just got my peppermint oil and castor oil, how should i dilut them and how to apply?


First find out how much castor oil can go on one eyebrow (make sure it’s evenly coated, and not dripping)
After u find out that, add 5% peppermint in a measuring spoon, mix with ur finger or something else and lather on ur eyebrows
You do have to leave em in for a while but the peppermint oil soaks in first (you will feel the burn)


----------



## FatBunnyBaby (Apr 16, 2021)

werty1457 said:


> First find out how much castor oil can go on one eyebrow (make sure it’s evenly coated, and not dripping)
> After u find out that, add 5% peppermint in a measuring spoon, mix with ur finger or something else and lather on ur eyebrows
> You do have to leave em in for a while but the peppermint oil soaks in first (you will feel the burn)


can you go out with oils in your eyebrows? and thanks man


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Apr 16, 2021)

FatBunnyBaby said:


> can you go out with oils in your eyebrows? and thanks man


It looks odd but I guess you can


----------



## Julian (Apr 16, 2021)

werty1457 said:


> It looks odd but I guess you can



just sleep with it tbh


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Apr 16, 2021)

Ignore acne lol
Dunno if they have gotten thicker since then I haven’t been applying the oils a lot


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Apr 16, 2021)

Julian said:


> just sleep with it tbh


It rubs off sometimes but I’m a side sleeper


----------



## FatBunnyBaby (Apr 17, 2021)

werty1457 said:


> It rubs off sometimes but I’m a side sleeper


bro i found on yt, to dilute peppermint oil 3 drops only on 2 teaspoons of black castor oil, is that enough?


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Apr 18, 2021)

FatBunnyBaby said:


> bro i found on yt, to dilute peppermint oil 3 drops only on 2 teaspoons of black castor oil, is that enough?


Sure why not


----------



## A23ghskung (Jun 15, 2022)

It’s 2022 and OP still has a Nokia


----------

